

The Secret US Mission to Heal Saudi King Ibn Saud - pknerd
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-32965230

======
hammock
Why is a 65-year-old story being covered today? Was there new information
recently uncovered? Is it propaganda?

~~~
dvcc
I believe the relevance comes from the recently unveiled pictures:

"Dr Crain's granddaughter, Alice Makl, found the photos - along with many
others - in storage last year."

Although found, I think they were only revealed June 3, but I could be wrong.

------
comrade1
Now the Saudi's come to the u.s. and take over an entire floor of the Mayo,
kicking out patients (ok, just moving to another floor) because they want
security and privacy.

I actually don't have a problem with this. They're fixing things to keep the
high-money patients in secure and private locations.

